
With New Browser Tech, Apple Preserves Privacy and Google Preserves Trackers - alwillis
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/06/with-new-browser-tech-apple-preserves-privacy-google-preserves-trackers
======
alwillis
Not sure why we should be surprised--invasive ads seem core to Google's
business model.

